# SS 21.01.17 - Berwald #4 "Sinfonie Naïve"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Berwald (1796 - 1868)*

Symphony No. 4 in E-flat "Sinfonie Naïve" 

1. Allegro risoluto
2. Adagio
3. Scherzo: Allegro molto
4. Finale: Allegro vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here with another Symphony  This weekend it's Swedish composer Franz Berwald's 4th Symphony. I enjoy Berwald's symphonies and haven't heard one in a while so I'm looking forward to revisiting this one.
I'll be listening to:









Neeme Jarvi/Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I will go wit this one.

​
Igor Markevitsj


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I like this symphony and shall enjoy this version


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For those who don't know the work......


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 91698
> 
> I like this symphony and shall enjoy this version


I have this one.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Will listen this one


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Jarvi and the Gothenburg mob.......

I have known these great symphonies for 30 years (Jarvi on cassette then CD) but this thread has highlighted the existence of alternate recordings so thanks to all concerned!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

A shame that there do not seem to be as many of us this week
Berwald is underrated in my book and I echo the comment above that these are glorious symphonies


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Haydn man said:


> Berwald is underrated in my book and I echo the comment above that these are glorious symphonies


Berwald has some excellent works. I especially enjoy his most popular symphony, the Sinfonie Singuliere in C. A great discovery for those who haven't heard it.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> A shame that there do not seem to be as many of us this week
> Berwald is underrated in my book and I echo the comment above that these are glorious symphonies


can only agree Mr H !


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Pugg said:


> For those who don't know the work......


Thank you for sharing this link Pugg. I'll join in and give this piece a listen shortly.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Now listening to the _Sinfonie Naïve_, from the Okko Kamu set -- which is quite nice and well-recorded to boot.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

AClockworkOrange said:


> Thank you for sharing this link Pugg. I'll join in and give this piece a listen shortly.


It's a pleasure, I hoped more members would be participating, just alone for all the effort realdealblues keep us going.


----------

